
Airbus to put sleeping berths in cargo holds - programLyrique
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/apr/11/airbus-to-put-sleeping-berths-in-cargo-holds
======
optimusrex
I travel a lot and this seems insane to me. The noise a lone would be enough
to drive me away from this.

Even if you are doing a transcontinental flight, I would much rather be set up
in chair with ample leg room and access to my own entertainment system.

If I'm hopping on a 8 hour flight across the Atlantic, do I really need to
settle in my own sleeping compartment as if I'm spending the night in a hotel?

Perhaps for super long haul flights from Australia or NZ this makes sense, but
getting settled into a bed for an America - Euro travel seems unnecessary.

~~~
programLyrique
I don't think it would be much noiser than a night train, especially if they
work on the noise isolation of the berth.

On the mockups ([http://www.airbus.com/newsroom/press-
releases/en/2018/04/air...](http://www.airbus.com/newsroom/press-
releases/en/2018/04/airbus-and-zodiac-aerospace-enter-into-a-partnership-for-
a-new-l.html)), it looks a bit like the Japanese pod hotels.

Depending on departure and arrival times of the plane, it could make sense to
me. I have used night trains quite a lot and it works fine.

